# The Orangutan and the Hound



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

The Orangutan and the Hound









http://video.tiscali.it/canali/truveo/611_1234581161.html


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I absolutely loved that!! The orang is amazing and that dog is wonderful. The orangutan grabs the dogs mouth and peers in any time it feels the urge and the dog is always willing to comply. Plus the way they way they interact in every situation .. I love it!

Thank you for finding that and sharing it .... that made my day!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Love it! Inter-species friendships just make you feel good all over!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

This one was amazing - the hound reminds me of my late Sophie-dog.


----------

